# What type of sand?



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

So I picked up a 36gal Bow front kit last night, finally! 

I am wanting to start picking out all of my tank decorations and am wanting to go for a simple elegant look, but I am stuck at the substrate. 

I want a very light colored sand, but I am not sure what kind I am supposed to get. The fish I am wanting to get are Guppies, Gouramies, Platy's, Barbs and Corys. And maybe some other small guys down the road like the ones listed.

So my question is, what sand do I get that I don't have to order online, and would be able to pick up? Say from petsmart or petco? (all of the actual aquarium stores from my house are about an hour drive. And also, I want to have live plants, so take that into consideration as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Plant roots have problems in fine sand so you want something corse for them. If it is too sharp the corys will have no wiskers, I had this happen in a tank that had a rough sand substrate.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is a quick pic I just took of my 36 gallon bow front. I used pool filter sand that I got at the local pool supply store. It was $8 for a 50lbs bag. You'll have to really rinse it to get the dust out. Oh and my plants are doing great. Also very light like you wanted.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pool filter or play sand from home depot or lows is cheap and great lookin too if your going for a lighter color, you do have to clean it quite a bit before putting it in though. Well worth it for the price imo.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Avoid playsand, it's difficult to rinse clean and compacts too tightly in the tank. Pool filter sand is graded to a uniform particle size to prevent it from packing too tightly together. Also easier to clean, the larger size bits don't suck up the siphon as easily as playsand, and settle back out more quickly when they do.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the information guys!

Is this the kind you are talking about?

If so, I will go and pick some up tomorrow since a store is right down the road from my house...

http://www.lesliespool.com/Home/Filters-and-Filter-Supplies/Filter-Supplies/14700.html


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep, that is the stuff! In fact Leslie's is where I got mine.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

jlpropst00 said:


> Yep, that is the stuff! In fact Leslie's is where I got mine.


Sweet, Thanks for the info, and the picture! Looks great!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

So, got everything in for now, just don't have anything turned on at the moment because its kind of cloudy even after all the cleaning I did to the sand. Should I have something on like my filter or air stone? Only reason I have it all off is because I would think letting it all settle first(the cloudiness) and then turn it all on so it wont disturb the cloudy crap and keep it up in the air.

I also haven't added any Ammonia yet to start the cycle because, you guessed it, the cloudiness. lol

Am I doing it right?? Or do I need to get stuff turned on?

Thanks!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Still cloudy, but a tad bit of a difference.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

It took a few water changes to get mine to really clear up. Its like were tank buddies I have the same tank and stand.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Using my friends method of cycling with fish, he had no problems with a similar setup. And his fishes are still alive! 


Picture form this morning, Its is crystal clear already with everything turned on.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I swear by Tetra SafeStart I've used it on three tanks including my 36 and have had it cycle in about a week. I've never used Prime or Stability, but they sound like to much work IMO.
I'm interested to know what filter your using. If its the Aqueon QuietFlow that comes in the kit I just have to say I hate it. 
Tank looks great though.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

What kind of fish did you have in your cycles?

Here is the tank today. Crystal clear water.

Ghetto background... lol









Also, what is wrong with the filter anyways??? Only noise I hear is the water faintly hitting the surface.

I am thinking of getting either a Bio-Wheel or a Fluval C4 for the other side and get rid of the air pump. and have just the filters to disturb the surface...


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

All I had during the cycle were 8 Neons. As far as the filter goes I guess its because my tank is planted and there is plant debris in the water but it had a has time keeping things clean. Also if the water gets just a little low the current is to strong for my plants. Its just my opinion, it is quiet though.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

The two mollies... 

Quick question, the black one really never leaves the corner, where as the gold/orange one swims all over. Is she shy, scared or maybe prego!? Her stomach looks a bit low, but when looking at her from above, she isn't at all "square" looking... And no, she is not a balloon belly.. lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well.....it looks like the gold sailfin is a male..it has a gonopodium..a small spike like fin the points back located on his belly....can't tell with the other.....mollies do a lot better with some salt in the water...


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I got my sand from a beach along a river. That was over a year ago. Everyone is still alive.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I get all my sand from a local beach on lake Michigan. Been working great for years and whenever my siphoning debris and waste from the bottom has my sand low I just go grab another bucket


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I love your male, but I can't tell anything about the other mollie. I like the cleanly styled tank though!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is a vid of my tank as it is now...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf_gvxogluA


----------

